# Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht



## xTc (26. Dezember 2008)

*Die Website eXpreview veröffentlichte in einer Mitteilung neue Bilder und Spezifikationen über zwei 55nm GTX260 von EVGA.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich zu den Bildern, wurde noch eine Tabelle, mit _möglicherweise_ finalen Spezifikationen zweier 55nm GTX260 von EVGA veröffentlicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist noch nicht bekannt, wann die Karten flächendecken in Europa verfügbar sind. Einzig ein Preis wurde genannt. Diser betrug 255$ für die normale und 265$ für die übertaktete SC Edition.

Edit: _Die EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 SC Edition_ ist für *284,00 Euro* bereits im PCGH-Preisvergleich gelistet, allerdings nicht lieferbar.

Quelle: 
*EVGA 55纳米GeForce GTX260新蛋报价更实惠 - 超能网,硬件玩家的网站*


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Dann wird sich wohl der Preis an die jetztige 65nm Version annähnern, so weit ist die 55nm Version preislich ja nicht entfernt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. Dezember 2008)

auf der evga seite ist heute noch ein karte dazu gekommen

die GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 SSC - 55nm

Part Number	896-P3-1258-AR

Core Clock Speed	675MHz
Processing Cores	216
Memory Clock Speed	2304MHz
Memory Bandwidth	129.02GB/se
Shader Clock Speed	1458MHz
Bus	PCI-E 2.0
Interface	DVI-I, DVI-I, HDTV-7

im preisvergleich konnte ich bisher noch keinen preis finden über diese karte


----------



## xTc (27. Dezember 2008)

Genau, mittlerweile ist bekannt, das EVGA drei 55nm GTX260 im Angebot haben wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die extrem übertaktete GTX260 schlägt sogar teilweise eine unübertaktete GTX280. EVGA nennt die neue Monster-GTX260 "_EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 SuperSuper clocked_". 

Mehr Benchmarks zu der Karte findet Ihr hier:

*Fudzilla - EVGA SuperSuper clocked GTX 260 55nm at 675MHz tested*


----------



## Der Dudelsack (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Das mit dem rot gefällt mir


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

cool, die karte sieht richtig futuristisch aus 

mfg


----------



## VirusSXR (27. Dezember 2008)

Die sieht doch mal hammer aus!

Schönes rot und das Pic auf der Oberseite... Hut ab.


----------



## der8auer (27. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Karte  Bin mal gespannt was die neue Serie leistet.


----------



## Sintharas (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

sehr schöne karte, werd ich mir wohl gönnen, sobald sie in Österreich verfügbar ist 
was ich nicht verstehe, ist warum die ganzen grakas so hohe €uro-Preise haben...
wenn man oben liest: die SC kostet 265$, wieso kostet sie dann hier 284€?
bei nem $-Kurs von 1,4 wärn 265$ doch grad mal 190€, selbst mit zoll und Versand käme da ein unverschämter Profit für den Händler raus...
EVGA vk ja auch direkt von der Homepage, leider nur USA,Canada... 

EDIT: alle infos gibts direkt beim hersteller, übersichtlich aufgelistet: EVGA | EVGA GTX 260 Core 216


----------



## Kelemvor (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*



Sintharas schrieb:


> bei nem $-Kurs von 1,4 wärn 265$ doch grad mal 190€, selbst mit zoll und Versand käme da ein unverschämter Profit für den Händler raus...


korrekt, und in den letzten jahren war es meines wissens eigentlich immer so
das hardware drüben um einiges teurer war als hier. nur bei extremen vorteil
des euros hatte es sich gelohnt aus den ferien was mitzunehmen.
aber vielleicht warten die hiesigen händler nur noch ein paar tage ab um ihre preise neu anzupassen, überfällig ist es schon. 

wenn ich so die preistrends bei CPU und grafikkarten der letzten monate kontrolliere, fällt schon auf das bei dem euro/$ rutsch alle preise nach oben geschossen sind. und nu ? immer noch alles meiner meinung nach zu teuer.
ich habe echt keine lust jetzt was zu kaufen und nächste woche bekommt man übertrieben gesagt alles hinterhergeschmissen.

es ist ja normal das ein heute zusammengekauftes system morgen schon veraltet und billiger ist, aber ich habe die furchtbare ahnung, das es momentan ganz schlecht ist hardware in deutschland zu kaufen.

ne neue EVGA für 190€ wäre natürlich ein klasse angebot


----------



## Fransen (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Vom Style her ist die Evga Karte Top.
Mal sehen, was sich in Sachen Stromverbrauch und OC Potenzial noch tuen wird, ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt auf die nächste RUnde HD4870 vs. GTX260 (v1.2).


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2008)

Super gelungenes design wenn der >Preisunterschied zwischen OC und nonOC so gering ist würde ich zur OC greifen die Preise sind sehr erfreulich gering


----------



## push@max (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*



Fransen schrieb:


> ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt auf die nächste RUnde HD4870 vs. GTX260 (v1.2).



Dann wird die HD4870 wohl das Nachsehen haben...teilweise war es bereits mit der Version 1.1  recht schwer.

Aber von ATI/AMD hört man ja weiter nichts, obwohl der Release der 55nm Nvidia Chips unmittelbar bevor steht.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Wenn die nur 190,- kostet werd ich mir die wohl auch gönnen


----------



## push@max (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*



diedudelsack schrieb:


> Wenn die nur 190,- kostet werd ich mir die wohl auch gönnen



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...190€ wäre sicherlich ein Kracherpreis unter dem es ATI sehr schwer haben würde und Nvidia somit wieder an Marktanteilen gewinnen könnte, aber ich halte den Preis leider für unrealistisch.

Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## boss3D (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Also rein optisch gesehen ist die Graka eine Wucht. 

Wenn erste Benches stimmen, erhält man jetzt mit etwas OC wirklich die Leistung einer GTX 280 und manchmal sogar mehr. Jetzt darf die Graka nur preislich nicht über den alten GTX 260ern liegen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Die Karte ist wirklich ein Knaller und ich will hoffen das sie hier auch bald verfügbar sein wird ! Für den Preis kann man die sich echt kaufen , wobei ich verstehe nicht , wenn sie mit 265$ angekündigt wird , wieso ist sie dann im Preisvergleich mit 284€ gelistet ? Normalerweise rein vom Kurs her gesehen wären das knapp 190€ ! 


Mfg Micha


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also rein optisch gesehen ist die Graka eine Wucht.
> 
> Wenn erste Benches stimmen, erhält man jetzt mit etwas OC wirklich die Leistung einer GTX 280 und manchmal sogar mehr. Jetzt darf die Graka nur preislich nicht über den alten GTX 260ern liegen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



angeblich wird die Zotac AMP 260² GTX von Alternate bereits in der 55nm Version ausgeliefert.


----------



## Sintharas (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

es ist soweit, die exemplare sind bei den händlern eingetroffen  (siehe pcgh-preisvergl.)
für unverschämte 280€ 
das wären bei nem umgerechneten Preis von 265$ --> 190€ => 90€ drüber? wahnsinn... soviel macht zoll + versand aus den usa niemals aus xD
DiTech mag sogar doppelt gut rauskommen dabei und hat präparierte links gesetzt, wenn man die site so betritt ist alles eine spur billiger (statt 300€ nur 283€ für die 260 55nm zb) aber immer nur das hauptversandlager angegeben...
wenn man so draufgeht (zb über google) is die karte für 300€ gelistet.... 
also wenn das so weitergeht, wart ich lieber noch ein bischen mit dem kauf (auch wenn ich jedes mal fast zu heulen anfang, wenn wow mit meiner EN7600GS anruckelt )


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Dezember 2008)

Die GTX260/80(60nm) waren am Anfag bei 400€ bzw. bei 550€ geschätzt, wenn man das vergleicht, dann, es ist ja der Anfangspreis


----------



## msix38 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> cool, die karte sieht richtig futuristisch aus
> 
> mfg



Da sieht deine GTX280 aber richtig alt aus.


----------



## Sintharas (30. Dezember 2008)

hmm, DiTech hat nun auch die 260 55nm SuperSuperClocked SSC im Angebot... DiTech - klick mich
und zwar für lächerliche 314€ (!)
das wiederum ist sehr billig, denn laut dieses Tests  --> "Fudzilla testet die neue EVGA 260 216 55nm SSC
ist die SSC mit der GTX280 gleichauf 
mal sehn, wies da weitergeht 


> Fudzilla-Report: ...The card runs at 675MHz, and although it could probably be overclocked even further, we saved this test for some other occasion.


WoW oO


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2008)

Die Preise werden noch fallen, ganz sicher.

Ist beim Start der GTX260 (192SP 65nm) und der GTX280 auch so gewesen. Einfach ein paar Wochen warten und dann stimmt auch der Preis. 


Gruß


----------



## Dr.Bishop (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Hardwareversand hat die normale und die superclocked (supersuperclocked) schon im angebot, supersuperclocked 55nm 291€


----------



## push@max (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Steht schon fest, wann die GTX280 in der 55nm Version erscheint (GTX285)?


----------



## Sintharas (31. Dezember 2008)

@push@max:
Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus einem Report vom 12. Dezember 2008 - Gameswelt.de


> GTX 285 zehn Prozent schneller als GeForce GTX280?
> 
> Voraussichtlich Anfang Januar 2009 will Nvidia zwei neue Grafikkarten ans Tageslicht karren. Dann soll der Dual-GPU-Gigant GeForce GTX295 und sein Ein-GPU-Schwesterlein GTX285 auf der CES in Las Vegas vorgestellt werden. ...


PS: falls die infos nicht mehr ganz aktuell sind, sry, aber mehr hab ich dazu jetz nich gefunden.
MfG
Sintharas


----------



## push@max (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Aja thx...weil eigentlich wurde ein viel größerer Wind um die 55nm Version der GTX280 in den Vormonaten gemacht.

Jetzt ist die kleine Schwester doch früher fertig geworden.


----------



## -OldBoy- (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

Habe meine EVGA 260GTX² SC bekommen habe sie grade mal eingebaut und heute ein wenig Benchen.Mal schauen was sie kann

http://img3.imagebanana.com/


----------



## greentea908 (6. Januar 2009)

Schon faszinierend wie benebelt die Menschen werden wenn es um neue Produkte geht. Da spielt der Geldbeutel schnell kaum eine Rolle...Für den Preis ist eine GTX280 definitiv besser. Und als ob euch da der Stromverbrauch interssiert der angeblich geringer ausfällt. Vermutlich sind alle der ach so tollen 55nm Käufer noch Besitzer eine GTX260 mit 65nm *lach*


----------



## Sintharas (6. Januar 2009)

So, da meine GeForce 4MX jetzt endgültig in Pension geht, wird meine 7600GS an diese Stelle treten und in den Spiele-PC kommt die EVGA 260GTX 216 55nm SSC - von DiTech... jetz is sie noch teuer, aber ich hab ja keine sonst :<
mal sehn ob die SSC noch etwas weitergeht im Takt 

@greentea: die EVGA 260GTX 216Cores in 55nm Fertigung ist in der *S*uper*S*uper*C*locked-Variante mit der GTX280 durchaus Konkurrenzfähig - der Preis von 314€ ist gegenüber dem einer GTX280 (zwischen 340 & 390€ ) auch durchaus gut gesetzt.
Die 285 wird ohnehin allen bisherigen Karten das Fürchten lehren und die Leistungskrone endgültig zu nVidia bringen... so schnell wie die durch die Fertigungsverfahren rasen nun.. mal nebenbei zu 55nm und schon bald(Ende 09) in die 40er Bereiche  GT300 etc. lässt grüßen!


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2009)

-OldBoy- schrieb:


> Habe meine EVGA 260GTX² SC bekommen habe sie grade mal eingebaut und heute ein wenig Benchen.Mal schauen was sie kann



Schickes Teil. Kannst du mal ein Foto von oben machen, damit man mal den roten Streifen sieht? Danke.



Gruß


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*



-OldBoy- schrieb:


> Habe meine EVGA 260GTX² SC bekommen habe sie grade mal eingebaut und heute ein wenig Benchen.Mal schauen was sie kann



Sehr gut ist auch, dass man auf der Verpackung deutlich ablesen kann, dass es sich um die 55nm Version handelt. 

Wenigstens ein bisschen übersichtlich...schickes Teil.


----------



## wotan (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Bilder und Spezifkationen zu EVGA’s 55nm GTX260 aufgetaucht*

hi jungs wenn ich meie zotac gtx260² AMP bekomme werde ich sie auch posten wenn es die 55nm ist


----------

